# Rapido 7090 ?



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, Providing we can sort out a favourable deal we're considering changing our Fleurette Grebe for a Rapido 7090 cira 2008

We love the Grebe but ideally we would like a central bed and a larger garage

Does anyone have experience of the Rapido 7090 ?

It seems to tick most of the boxes that we would look for in an upgrade

We would be greatfull of any feed back


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/class...c-3-ltr-al-ko-heavy-chassis-rapido-7090f.html

If you're lucky Carol may still have it

EDIT sorry it says sold


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/classifieds/coachbuilt-motorhomes/p1191-automatic-3-ltr-al-ko-heavy-chassis-rapido-7090f.html
> 
> If you're lucky Carol may still have it
> 
> EDIT sorry it says sold


Thanks, I've looked at the ad.

From what I remember it's got an upgraded chassis and is also an automatic.

Not quite what we're looking for, but thanks for the info


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a 2008 7090+ which I am very happy with. I do not know the MGW of the one you have in mind but I would be wary of one with a MGW of 3500kg as in my personal opinion you will struggle with payload.
They are also supplied with MGW's of 3700kg and 4250kg and if you can get a 4250 with the 3L engine then, again in my opinion, it is a superb touring vehicle returning 24mpg. I have been happy with the Rapido bit and if you have any particular questions then I will be happy to answer them if I can.
Ray


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We also have a 2008 7090, bought a year old with 1,000 miles on the clock. This is our first motorhome and we honestly cannot see ourselves changing it within the next 7/8 years. 

It is a 2.3 which we have had remapped and is very easy to drive, we get between 27.2 and 28.8mpg on our long autumn trips, 26mpg in the Alps in January. We've now spent over 200 nights in it and it is virtually unmarked inside. Perfectly usable in continuous temperatures well below zero, in fact the bedroom is easily the warmest part of the van even with screen insulation on. (Most of the van is effectively double floored).

We had a couple of Rapido problems, heater thermostat incorrectly wired and the oven could have been installed better, but have fixed both myself. 

Great chassis and ground clearance. Ours is 3.7t and I've put it on the weighbridge a couple of times fully loaded for a month long trip including kayaks, full garage, full water and fuel, 2 of us and small dog; both times 3.6t.

We like the ambience of Rapido's, that's a personal thing but I guess you like it too or else you wouldn't be considering it. The bodywork is tough and has taken a few knocks without marking.

Any specific questions please ask.

Kev


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

Not sure if it helps but we now have a 2006 7063 on an Alko chassis and are very pleased with it after problems with a Hobby. The Rapido has an excellent exterior finish and the interior fittings are of excellent quality, the cupboards being substantial and similar to Hymers. As one contributor stated there is a certain ambience inside and we find it very pleasant to be in. Rapido seem to pay a lot of attention to detail, lights and switches etc. We have a large garage which is wonderful. It had two interior lights, one either side. Ours is upgraded to 3850 and I would think that with all the fittings 3500 would be too tight. After the larger Hobby we find it more economical and it seems to return high twenties at a steady indicated 60 but that is on the older Fiat 2.8 engine. Overall I am pleased with the overall quality.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Any reason you are changing brands and not looking at an island bed Fleurette.


cabby


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

cabby said:


> Any reason you are changing brands and not looking at an island bed Fleurette.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby,

We've not yet seen a Fleurette with an island bed that we like.

Rapido and Fleurette are in the same group of companies so not completely changing brands.

The Rapido 7090's that we have seen in the past, and like, use a lot of the same fittings as our Grebe and we quite like the ambience they give.

Our plans are not set in concrete, if we don't find what we want at the right deal we'll be more than happy to stay with the Grebe. 
In the time that we have had it it's served us well and is a pleasure to use.

All vans are a comprimise on your ideal and having used ours we realise there are a couple of things that would make it perfect, for us, and so far the 7090 seems to fit the bill


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/classifieds/coachbuilt-motorhomes/p1191-automatic-3-ltr-al-ko-heavy-chassis-rapido-7090f.html
> 
> If you're lucky Carol may still have it
> 
> EDIT sorry it says sold


Mmmm well it was then it wasn't but it is now      8)


----------

